# Sugestions on finding a new pup



## hunterboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Coming up on two weeks since we had to put our yellow lab Zoie down and its too damn quiet at our house!! Not looking for a new pup right this moment but want to start the process sometime soon. Any suggestions on where to start looking? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

www.retrievertraining.net

Good dogs and to post the need to have health cert's.


----------



## kanderson255 (Mar 23, 2011)

What type of dog are you looking for and where are you located? I got my pup from Tongue River Labs in Grand Forks, ND, they have a nice website and the guys are awesome to deal with. Not to mention they have some really nice dogs. www.tongueriverlabs.com Check em out. I did a ton of research before getting my pup so no matter where you are located I can probably point you in the right direction.


----------



## rooster_4 (Feb 22, 2012)

http://www.rocksolidpointinglabs.blogspot.com/ would be a great place to start. I bought my pup from him a few years back. Small breeder so the pups were extremely well socialized. Some of the best bloodlines out there, and he was very easy to work with. If you like the personal touch of doing business with someone that truly cares about each one of his pups, then he is your guy.


----------



## kanderson255 (Mar 23, 2011)

WTF........bragging yourself up a bit there rooster_4? You are the man behind rock solid pointing labs. I Was looking at some pups you had a while back. I cant tell if you are bragging about yourself or pretending to be somebody else. Funny stuff right there!!


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Depends on what you want. If you are looking for a competition dog, then I'd focus on the bloodline records.
I'm strictly a hunter and have always gotten my pup from a dog I have hunted over. Last two came from owners who had not the highest prices, but insisted that all pups go to serious hunters.
My dogs were nowhere as perfect as a professionally trained one....but they all were willing to ride shotgun, find birds and forgive my mistakes.


----------

